# highest vertical leap



## Scottyb23 (Jul 13, 2002)

hey does anyone know the vertical leap of kedrick brown or know who has the highest vertical leap in the league?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

1 word.......


Eddie Robinson


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 1 word.......
> 
> 
> Eddie Robinson


That's 2


----------



## Scottyb23 (Jul 13, 2002)

what is his do u know?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CT10 *
> 
> That's 2


NO, seriously? You aren't pulling my leg are you?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I think Jonathan Bender has the highest vertical. It is some where around 43 or 44 inches.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> I think Jonathan Bender has the highest vertical. It is some where around 43 or 44 inches.


Doubtful.... He just looks like he is jumping high. Why does a Pacer have to be involved in every discussion? Not attacking anyone, just a general question....


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

KC he was just saying that is 2 words not 1, but anyways how high is Eddie Robinson verticle.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *blkwdw13 *
> KC he was just saying that is 2 words not 1, but anyways how high is Eddie Robinson verticle.


Yeah, I know. Sarcasm, look it up (I'm using it now).  Anyways, I don't know the exact number.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Didn't catch it, it's late here in Chicago.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Doubtful.... He just looks like he is jumping high. Why does a Pacer have to be involved in every discussion? Not attacking anyone, just a general question....


IDK why. It is my favorite team and my favorite player and I know the most abouit them... You know? You know the most about your fvorite players. 

And yes it was measured in practice by the coaches. It wasn't exact, but it was around 43 or 44 inches.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> 
> 
> IDK why. It is my favorite team and my favorite player and I know the most abouit them... You know? You know the most about your fvorite players.
> ...


Ahhhhh.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

This will not answer your question but on the same topic i visited, 
http://www.jumpusa.com/psj1.html and they had the listed vertical of: 

Kobe Bryant 38"
Shaquille O' neal 32"
Vince Carter 43"
Steve Francis 40"
Karl Malone 28"

It also had Spud Webb as a 46"
The younger version of Jordan, Nique, and Bird as 43, 42, and 28 respectively.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DetBNyce *
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant 38"



:| Are you ****tin me?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I sent in


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Shaq jumps hire than Bird.... :laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> 
> 
> 
> :| Are you ****tin me?



I said the same thing but that what i saw so i posted it. I posted the address for the website above. So if you don't believe it which I have a hard time doing go ahead and check it out.


----------



## *NSYNC (Aug 1, 2002)

Eddie Robinsons still in the NBA? Damn, that surprises me, I thought he would be in the NBDL by now. 
Anyways I dont know if those numbers are true or not, Kobes verticle is only 38"? Anyways I'd like to see Benders official verticle, that would be amazing if it was 43" or 44" ecspecialy since he's over 7' tall, guys similar to his height had verticles only in the low 30", damn.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by **NSYNC *
> Eddie Robinsons still in the NBA? Damn, that surprises me, I thought he would be in the NBDL by now.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Mugsy Bogues, He could jump over his own height


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Mugsy could not dunk:no: Oh and I did read it after I posted that. Like I said, I sent in! i'm getting the Phi Slamma Jamma tape.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Aren't we talking about vertical leap??
I know there's is no way he can dunk even if you hooked him up on a bungy cord.......I was talking about jumping over himself


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

5 foot 3 inches
+5 foot 3inches
-----------------------
10 feet 6 inches



If he could jump over himself, he could dunk.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't realize he was at 5 foot 3.....looks like dwarf out there........ OK forget it let's get the bungy cord and try then


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Or a trampoline.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

some players cant dunk consistently because they cant grip the ball.


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

Its possible that Mugsy Bogues had a high vertical. Baron Davis said he was 5'3 in the 9th grade and grabbing rim.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Try another site.*

There are more players at this site:

http://www.geocities.com/wink3online/features.html (not a link)

The list goes from Francis at 45" down to Sura at 39". Carter, Kobe, and AI are all at 42" and TMc and Miles are at 40". ERob and McDyess are other notables on the list. But I can't believe Ricky Davis isn't on there. I heard he had like a 42" vertical or something. Oh well.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

*Kedrick Brown*

I thought he had the highest vert.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think this list is a bit old. If you look at some of the names on the list you'll see that Chapman isn't even in the league right now. I don't think McPherson is either. And Sura doesn't look all that great right now either. Guys like Keydrick Brown, Jason Richardson, Desmond Mason, and Richard Jefferson would probably make the new list.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

McDyess when he was drafted had a vert of 47'' that is crazy.
But its true. When he was healthy he could jump out fo the gym. By the way he is 6'10 and had a 47'' vert. DAMN!!


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

That guy is totally biased, or extremly high. He is crazt, talking about Vince Carter is the 2nd best dunker to Steve Francis. LOL. He also said Francis should've won the 2000 dunk contest. Com'on. Stevie may jump higher than VC, because size, but he has no creativity in the air.


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

does anyone have those tips, could they post them or email them to me? [email protected]...thanks


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

I'm not sure on the higest but these are some I know off hand:
Darius Miles- 41''
Keyon Dooling-40''
Corey Maggette- 43''
Lamar Odom- 35'' (40'' if you beleive recent reports that he's improved it)
Quentin Richardson- 34''
Shaq- 32''
Kobe- 42''
T-Mac- 40''
Deshawn Stevenson- 40''
Kedrick Brown- 41'' (who said 45'', :no: )
Jonathan Bender- 39'' (not 42'')
Charie Bell- 46'' (not in NBA right now)
AI- 40''
VC- 43''
McDyess- 46'' (before injury...he high-jumped in the NCAA)
Chris Wilcox- 36''
Marcus Haislip- 35'' (although 40'' was reported)
Amare Stoudemire- 34'' (only 30'' was reported)
Ricky Davis- 39''
Eddie Robinson- 37''
Tyson Chandler- 34''
Eddie Griffin- 36''
Eddy Curry- 26''
DeSagana Diop- 31''
Paul McPherson- 41'' (not in NBA)
Travis Outlaw- 49'' (HS in Starksville, MS)
Baron Davis- 41''
Lebron James- 45'' (I'm not sure about it though, more like 42'')
Andre Patterson- 44' (UCLA)
I'm forgetting a few I know, but McDyess before his injury would probably be #1 in the NBA, but now it _may_ be VC or Corey Maggette, although I don't know Steve Francis' real vert or Michael Finley or Shawn Marion.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

I Seriously doubt NBA players verts are that high.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

When JB got drafted I went to the open practice they had. the coaches that were there told him to jump as high as he could and they held up measuring tape and they measured around 42 or 43.

There were only around fifty people in the building and I heard one of the coaches yell " Damn! 42 inches and a half inches!"

I don't know why they said 39.


----------



## *NSYNC (Aug 1, 2002)

Come on TheGoods, damn, no need to make stuff up.


----------



## *NSYNC (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh my God, I just went and checked out that site with the reported verticles for some of these players. There is no way in hell those are right. There's no way lil' white boy Rex Chapman can jump as high as the human pogo stick Jonathan Bender. Whoever made those numbers up needs beaten like Reggie Miller beat Kobe Bryant (or Brad Miller beat Shaq, whichever you prefer)


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Or like Ron Artest beat evrybody else!


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think ERob's vertical is like 50-52 inches, at least before the injury.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Rex Chapman...*

He use to be a good dunker in college.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*White Guys*

When Brent Barry was on the Clippers and Nuggets he had monster distance hops but I on't know what his vert was (although it was at least 30'', probably like 40''). Also amongst current verts of white guys, Skeeta, his vert wasn't measured but I saw the Kinder vs. Benneton game (the one where he got like 15 min of PT) and his vert looked to be around 35''.


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

u guys are having the prob of what vertical u are using...standing or running vertical...standing v is no higher than mid 30s i think...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 1 word.......
> 
> 
> Eddie Robinson


Bah Ha Ha Ha Ha! That's 2 words!:laugh:


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*McDyess Dunking...*


----------



## *NSYNC (Aug 1, 2002)

**poof**


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

on mcdyess rookie basketball card it says he has a 42' and 48' with one step. i live in dallas and the local tv people say finley has a 40'. kemp at his prime had a 42' i wonder how high d. armstrong and matrix verts are....so if i was to guess my vote goes to mcdyess before he got hurt.


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

KG be gettin up to ya'll forgot about him cause he so tall he got to be in the 40's... but you all forgot about the best dunker in history........ SHAWN BRADLEY ! ! ! :laugh:


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

For real McDyess's hops are crazy(measured 47in in predraft camp before rookie season) and there is no way in hell that EROb has anything in the 50's that crazy!!! your talking a vert higher than 4 foot which mean he's like 6'8 and his vert is 50in. so include about 2 and 1/2 foot arms and you get....6'8in is 160in which is 13ft and 4in no way he can dunk a rim at 13ft on a vert. thats totally insane!!!!!


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

This has nothing to do with anyone that played in the Nba or anything, but I heard Earl "The Goat" Manigault had a vertical well into the 50's. It was said that he could do a 720 and also dunk a ball twice before he hit the ground.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*?*

hold up you mean do a 720 and while still in the air he could dunk two balls. He once dunked the same ball twice(not two balls but dunked once and then puller it out of the net with the other hand and then dunked it with that hand. all in once jump.not a vert though)


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

I meant that as 2 sepearate things.


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

the hightest dunk ever recorded (guiness thank you very much) was on a 12 ft something....less than 12 and a half...u need around 6 inches to get above the rim...so unless e.rob is that player in the g.records...his vertical is not that high...


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

The guy who holds the record is on the Globetrotters


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Just a little info MJ is the one that dunked 12'6 and Nique actually dunked 12'3. When McDyess was healthy he would have broken that. He has long arms also...


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I've never seen and don't think that Muggsy could dunk. He had one of the greatest blocked shots I've ever seen though.

I remember watching a game on TV when he was a senior in college. Near the end of a game, a guy from the other team broke free from his defender and started to drive from the basket. Anyways, he went for a layup, and Muggsy pinned his shot on the backboard, about six inches from the rim.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

*hrmm hops*

i think mugsy could dunk if he has an alley-hoop thrown to him..cuz i remember one time i was at the gym and their was this guy and he was around 5'2 and he could dunk off an alley-hoop:, but hed get rejected by the rim if he tried with out an alley...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

this may sound wacko but i bet you keon clark could break the record he could dunk 12 easy....i mean hes basically 7 feet tall....7'7 wingspan and he has some hops....

what do you think?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*records*

No, Keon doesn't have that much hops. A guy that might be able to to it is Malick Bidiane though, his wingpan is 7-6 (he's 6-11) and he's got monster hops....Also Tahrou Sani if he grows could top it, he once dunked over 7 people and can dunk from almost the Euro-3 (he's 6-9 but only 16 so he could grow).


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Michael Wilson holds the record...











This guy in Africa. His name is Yagera Uoy could challenge the world record. He is 6-9 with a 7-3 wingspan. He gots hops


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I meant People in the NBA Jordan has the record but I know McDyess would have beat that....if he wouldnt have gotten hurt.


----------

